# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  new project 3 feet Vivarium

## juilian75

Hey guys. 
Just wanted to share my journey of my 1st 3 ft Vivarium. 
Will be posting day to day updates on its progress.
Started of today by cutting down to size a backdrop .

Will then proceed to GC to purchase a misting system and then to world farm and Sandy's to stock up on Nepenthes. 

It will be a mostly Carnivorous setup.

Stay tuned.
Attachment 51435

Attachment 51436

----------


## juilian75

Ok. Cleared existing planted tank to make way for the 3 ft Vivarium. 
Put in 2 pcs of wood. One at each corner...just playing around

Attachment 51453

----------


## juilian75

Set up 4 nozzles for the misting....
Still not too sure abt the layout...will take a few days to think over

Attachment 51454

----------


## aza

Camper setting camp. Always been fascinated by vivarium but don't have the know how to.

----------


## juilian75

Attachment 51466

Attachment 51467

OK. As promised . My first cut with normal terrestrial mosses .
Will let it settle down for a week or so b4 adding in some Nepenthes and pinguiculas. 

Currently running on a chilled reservoir at 26 deg. 8x 15 secs misting cycles through out the day. 

With 2 x T5 (4 tubes) and 1 x LED

----------


## juilian75

Added in some Nepenthes and Selaginella. 
Will be making my way to world farm to pick up some Pinguicula and Drosera. 
These are the only other Carnivorous plants that seems to survive in a Vivarium. 
The Serracenia and the Droseraceae don't seem to do very well after a while. 


Attachment 51472

----------


## AQMS

Nice set up...what fishes are you planing to put it?
i want the table saw.. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## juilian75

No fishes. Just Malayan shrimps.

----------


## juilian75

It's not complete yet. Still a long way to go.
It's gonna be a 3 mths project. Will slowly but surely add in more plants and install corkbark on the two sides to plant in mini orchids.

----------


## juilian75

Just returned from World farm...over spent as usual. 

Attachment 51489

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_12-06-12.14.39.jpg

Just added new plants. 
Looking good...now to let it settle down for 2 weeks. 
Will replace and add new plants after that.

----------


## cosmico

Good move on giving sarracenia a miss. Not sure if the sundews will be happy with misting. Selaginella too don't like to be too wet. Update us on how it goes. What neps you got from Sandy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juilian75

1.cephalotusx3 
2 N. Mirabilis wavy leaf 
3.N. Rafflesiana kuching red

----------


## cosmico

How much for the misting system? Mistking? GC got sale thinking of hooting a set 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juilian75

220 

....

----------


## Apistoinka

Awesome.. drools.. wonder what are those carpet plants.. did you add soil above those rocks in order to plants those plants...

----------


## triggerfish

Nice! Mind sharing where did you get the background from the first picture?

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_12-30-05.16.39.jpg

a 2 weeks update. coming on nicely.

----------


## Ingen

Looking good. What livestock do you plan on keeping?

----------


## barmby

You are still one of the best

----------


## apek19

Sweet setup   

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## cosmico

Looking good! The begonia must be from Sandy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juilian75

Yes. from sandy but sadly they are trying very hard to acclimatise.

but the emersed crypts are doing fine with the cute pitchers.

PicsArt_01-07-10.28.08.jpg

----------


## juilian75

Latest updates. Just in time for CNY

Attachment 52102

Attachment 52103

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-16-07.02.18.jpg
PicsArt_02-16-07.03.17.jpg


New project at the farm.
a 3ft Crystal glass low profile tank.

Initial layout with crates. Not very satisfied with the layout. will rethink it later.

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-16-09.27.42.jpg
PicsArt_02-16-09.28.31.jpg
PicsArt_02-16-09.29.19.jpg

Tried tying the crates with cable tie but gave up after 3 hrs. just too much work.

So I went back to my workplace and starting drawing on CAD. got the acrylic supports cut out .

Happy with layout so far.

----------


## cosmico

What is this suppose to be? Another vivarium? Do you still do mini fissidens on bonsai wood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juilian75

> What is this suppose to be? Another vivarium? Do you still do mini fissidens on bonsai wood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see thread title.

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-16-10.10.48.jpg

1st initial try at the layout. Can't seem to get it right. oh well. That's all for tonight. will try again tomorrow

----------


## Apistoinka

Camping for more update..

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-17-05.29.46.jpg
Attachment 52305
PicsArt_02-17-05.44.39.jpg
PicsArt_02-17-05.51.59.jpg

----------


## juilian75

that's all I did today.

till the next trip to world farm...

----------


## Apistoinka

Stunning.. great to follow and learn..

----------


## Ivan Choo

@juilian75 Hi, may I know what is the green material you use under the soil? Is it some kind of Geotextile? I've read about it but can't seem to find it in any LFS.

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-18-12.56.11.jpg

Just left world farm. Nothing much left after CNY. new plants to arrive only next week....

so I bought what ever I could find.

got my fingers wet...on the right side of the tank.

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-18-01.59.43.jpg

was not too happy with the plants...so I added more

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-18-01.57.54.jpg
The left side.

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-18-12.55.03.jpg
The full view.....still lacking the mosses and mini fissidens.

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-18-02.13.35.jpg
Preparing the wood to grow the mosses.

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-18-07.24.55.jpg

Just added some Moss

----------


## juilian75

PicsArt_02-19-11.17.59.jpg

Do I smell another project coming up!!????

----------


## kennethc

> Attachment 52322
> 
> Just added some Moss


BRAVO!! Nice and beautiful

----------


## kennethc

> @juilian75 Hi, may I know what is the green material you use under the soil? Is it some kind of Geotextile? I've read about it but can't seem to find it in any LFS.


Yeah I would like to know too.

----------


## juilian75

http://folius.com/product/media/spyra/sheet/

----------

